# Indigo's Birthday Present he is really curious with it at first.Photo's here.



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Hi. Everyone!!! I have taken some photos of Indi with his birthday present. He is sure one spoilt budgie he is like a little kid in a lolly shop he was so funny he was so curious looking inside of his gift but once he found out what was in there boy did he like it. Indigo loves shiny bells and he asked Santa for a Shiny Bell so he got another one for his 3rd birthday.. I can't wait to see him with his Christmas Present ill be putting it under the tree.. Anyway hear are his birthday photos from when he was trying to get into the bag to see what was inside.I love him so much you just have to spoil him when he looks at you with his big eyes they get me everytime.I think Indi can buy me something with his credit card now...

Indigo looking at his birthday present


I wonder what is inside this bag after me knocking it over.


Ohhh look Mum a nice shiny bell i needed a new one and there are more toys there to.


This is a funny looking bag mum


Can i jump in the bag to see if there is more HUH Mum.


Gee i am so spoilt i got 3 shiny bells for my birthday i wonder if ill be getting more for Christmas.


This is cool..




I like this one the best mum as i broke my old one remember.


What is inside the bell Mum


I got all of these for my birthday lucky me.


I can't make up my mind which one to play with i also have a container full of toys to.


----------



## justmoira (Aug 29, 2014)

Too cute!! Looks like this birthday was a blast!


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

justmoira said:


> Too cute!! Looks like this birthday was a blast!


Thank you Moira. Indi had so much fun eating the paper and chewing it up I had to take the packet away and let him play with his toys..


----------



## jckeets (Jun 15, 2014)

Awe, hey birthday indigo. Looks like such a fun birthday.


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Lillahine said:


> Awe, hey birthday indigo. Looks like such a fun birthday.


Thank you Jessica,


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

I see Indi really liked the birthday presents you got him, he immediately started to play with them. What a playful fellow he is!


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

aluz said:


> I see Indi really liked the birthday presents you got him, he immediately started to play with them. What a playful fellow he is!


Thank you Aluz. Yes he did start to play with them right away. I can't wait to see him playing with his Christmas presents.


----------



## nuxi (Oct 28, 2014)

Aaaaaw! How cute! I'm glad that Indi enjoyed his Birthday presents.

Happy Birthday,Indi!:birthday:


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

nuxi said:


> Aaaaaw! How cute! I'm glad that Indi enjoyed his Birthday presents.
> 
> Happy Birthday,Indi!:birthday:


Thank you Nuxi.. Yes Indi had a wonderful birthday..


----------



## Budgiekeet (Mar 4, 2012)

Great looking bells  I like the picture wher he can't decide the best .


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*He is such a cute and funny little fellow! I love the pictures and the captions, too cute *


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Budgiekeet said:


> Great looking bells  I like the picture wher he can't decide the best .


Thank you Rick. Which photo did you like I'll go and check it out now.


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

eduardo said:


> *He is such a cute and funny little fellow! I love the pictures and the captions, too cute *


Thank you Dee. I no Indi is so funny he makes me laugh everyday...


----------



## PipSqueakZ (Nov 24, 2011)

*Lucky Indi! There's some really cool presents there! *


----------



## kwatson (Jan 19, 2014)

There's my handsome boy 
He is such a lovely budgie boy, and I love the pics he deserves lots of bells,my favorite pic is him trying to decide what bell to play with first too


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

PipSqueakZ said:


> *Lucky Indi! There's some really cool presents there! *


Thank you Wendy.. I think so to they are pretty cool..



kwatson said:


> There's my handsome boy
> He is such a lovely budgie boy, and I love the pics he deserves lots of bells,my favorite pic is him trying to decide what bell to play with first too


Thank you Kimberly. Which photo do you mean as I'll go and find the one you mean.. Glad you liked them..


----------



## kwatson (Jan 19, 2014)

The last photo is my favorite, he has a look like 'Which one should I try first Mum '


----------



## Jo Ann (Sep 3, 2011)

*Indi*

Leave it to a kid to play with and tear up the wrapping and leave the toy for last. Apollo says he will gladly play with the bag and chew it up real good!! :budge::budge:Happy Hatch Day, Indi, Jo Ann and Apollo. :budge::budge:


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Jo Ann said:


> Leave it to a kid to play with and tear up the wrapping and leave the toy for last. Apollo says he will gladly play with the bag and chew it up real good!! :budge::budge:Happy Hatch Day, Indi, Jo Ann and Apollo. :budge::budge:


Thank you JoAnn. Indi loves his gifts and the paper to. He is so funny.. Glad you liked his photos.


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

kwatson said:


> The last photo is my favorite, he has a look like 'Which one should I try first Mum '


Thank you Kim.


----------



## kcladyz (Apr 8, 2014)

Awwww what a spoiled little birdie:budgie:


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Indi is lucky to have such a nice mum....what a birthday you have given for him Lyn...


----------



## KatRay09 (Feb 28, 2009)

OMG Lyn this is so cute!!! I love his birthday pictures  Happy 3rd Birthday Indigo xxx


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

KatRay09 said:


> OMG Lyn this is so cute!!! I love his birthday pictures  Happy 3rd Birthday Indigo xxx


Thank you Katrina. Indigo had a wonderful birthday.



Jonah said:


> Indi is lucky to have such a nice mum....what a birthday you have given for him Lyn...


Thank you Bro.. Indi is my life and i love him so very much he is sure spoilt.. He will be even more spoilt on Christmas..



kcladyz said:


> Awwww what a spoiled little birdie:budgie:


Thank you Kelly.. Indi's eyes give me in every time they are so cute and you just have to spoil him when he looks at you with his big eyes.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Indi looks totally enthralled with all his Birthday gifts! 
He's one fortunate little fellow to have a Mum who loves him as much as you do and spoils him to pieces. 

I love Indi's Birthday Celebration pictures -- thanks for sharing them.*


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

FaeryBee said:


> *Indi looks totally enthralled with all his Birthday gifts!
> He's one fortunate little fellow to have a Mum who loves him as much as you do and spoils him to pieces.
> 
> I love Indi's Birthday Celebration pictures -- thanks for sharing them.*


Thank you Deb. Indi was really interested in the packet till I showed him what was inside the packet Indi loves bells.. I am happy you liked his birthday photos.


----------



## Bethanyi (Feb 23, 2014)

Too cute!!


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

[/COLOR]


Bethanyi said:


> Too cute!!


Thank you Bethany..


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Thank you everyone..


----------

